# We finally did it



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

We moved the flock from the brooder to their (finally finished) coop and run. They were skeptical at first, but eventually began moving around the run. The coop they're still trying to figure out. They're doing so great! It's warm today, but the temp in the coop was only 85 degrees during sunshine, and is now down to 80. Is that too warm?

Me on the other hand -- I'm a hot mess. I'm pacing, worried sick because my babies are now exposed to all the dangers of the world.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just wait, get some more peeps under your belt and you'll be checking constantly to see if it's warm enough yet to move them out. 

80 is not a bad temp at all. Peeps will pant just like adults when it's too warm. 

Their natural curiosity about everything allows them to adapt fairly quickly to their new digs. All that good stuff to go scratching around in seals the deal.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I was worried about temp because it's regularly 95+, however their coop and run is almost entirely in the shade of some tall pines and palms. That makes me feel better. I'm freezing them a treat block right now with some berries and veggies, so hopefully while they're out in the hottest part of the day they'll keep themselves cool.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It sounds like you are right on top of things. Shade helps alot. Cold treats too.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

It wont be long before they will be use to everything. And the temp is fine.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With the temp, you just watch their behavior.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Day two. No panting. Really loving the coop, so much so that it's taken them til 6pm to venture out. Now they're enjoying scratching, eating and drinking and exploring their digs. I'm happy they've acclimated. I've already noticed where the coop has room for improvement (they've kicked a bunch of shavings out of the coop onto the ground, dirty birds) and am truly enjoying watching them frolic in their new home.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Have they discovered a dust bath yet?


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Not yet. Their run is mainly dirt, I'm looking for something to use to make a "formal" dust bath


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I always suffer empty nest syndrome when moving the babies out but it takes no time at all to get over it and everybody is happier.Make sure you continue to hold and love on them or they tend to get a little wild and don't want to be held and loved anymore,they become chickens instead of pets(unless you plan on eating them).


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I was sitting in the run with them yesterday and they hopped up on the ladder all around me. Made me feel better lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm the opposite. I love it when they move outside. Probably because they can see more, run more, and be more of a chicken. I'm outside a lot too.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

His face! It kills me


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute pics. They all look like they're waiting for something. Food?


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

That's their water fount  they're drinking.


----------

